# John Wade



## John Wade (Nov 11, 2019)

This is a pressure washer motor, a clothes dryer pulley and the bike was a girls bike.I cut the top bar and bent the bottom bar to gain clearance.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 11, 2019)

John Wade said:


> This is a pressure washer motor, a clothes dryer pulley and the bike was a girls bike.I cut the top bar and bent the bottom bar to gain clearance.
> 
> View attachment 1093986



Pretty cool,Any clutch?


----------



## John Wade (Nov 11, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Pretty cool,Any clutch?



Yes.centrifugal.Intermediate shaft is made from a pulley from bottom of a riding mower,welded to two v belt idlers.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 12, 2019)

John Wade said:


> Yes.centrifugal.Intermediate shaft is made from a pulley from bottom of a riding mower,welded to two v belt idlers.



I've always wanted to make a motor bike (as we named them way back when). I have a junker '62 Typhoon that would be a good candidate. I saw one a few years ago,so simple it was ingenious. He used 1 piece of unistrut clamped to the frame for an engine mount, (it was a 3.5 HP B&S) a 16" rim from another bike mounted to the spokes with these things bought from the local hardware store,a pulley on the engine,of course, and a simple plate with an idler pulley on a  spring loaded pivoting lever from a lawn mower for a clutch, clamped to the frame. I rode it, it rocked!


----------



## John Wade (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a friction drive I made as a youngster in about 68?.It has a hinged plate over front tire with 2 pillow blocks and roller.The motor has a #41 chain connecting it to driven shaft. Centered up ones handle great,but offset ones are ok,once you get the feel of them.They can be made in an evening,without a welder,but 'hot bolts' help! Haha!


This was in about 1975?Still have the 'rigging',but its on a different bike now with a B.and S. now






Me,around 1975?


----------

